# Käufergemeinschaft sucht weitere Käufer für Aluboote



## Fishhunter78 (19. Februar 2013)

Hallo Zusammen!

Wir sind ein paar Leute, die Aluboote der Firma Marine kaufen wollen.
Um eine bessere Verhandlungsbasis zu haben, suchen wir noch weitere Kaufinteressenten.

Einen Marine-Händler der entsprechend Verhandlungsbereit ist, haben wir bereits gefunden.

Bei Interesse also melden...
Wir sind stärker je mehr wir sind!!!


Beste Güße

Björn


----------



## One6Zero3 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Käufergemeinschaft sucht weitere Käufer für Aluboote*

Gibts nen Link um sich die Boote mal anzusehen ???


MFG Ben


----------



## Fishhunter78 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Käufergemeinschaft sucht weitere Käufer für Aluboote*

Die Homepage des Herstellers ist www.Marine.cz

Wir können durchaus alle unterschiedliche Modelle wählen.
Ich selber schwanke zwischen dem 450 fish und dem 17f sc dlx.

Beste Grüße 

Björn


----------



## HerrHamster (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Käufergemeinschaft sucht weitere Käufer für Aluboote*

Und was sollen die Kosten??


----------



## Ramsay1985 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Käufergemeinschaft sucht weitere Käufer für Aluboote*

ca 6500€ meine ich irgendwo gelesen zu haben aber bin mir nicht sicher


----------



## Fishhunter78 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Käufergemeinschaft sucht weitere Käufer für Aluboote*

Die Preise hängen natürlich vom Modell ab. 
Die günstigsten Preise habe ich im Internet beim Bootsdicount www.Seerose.de gefunden.

Auch wenn Seerose schreibt, dass bei diesen Preisen keinerlei Rabatt mehr möglich ist, sollten sie eine gute Referenz sein und nicht alle Händler sind so stur. 

Gibt aber diverse Anbieter die diese Boote vertreiben.


----------



## steffen1 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Käufergemeinschaft sucht weitere Käufer für Aluboote*

Schade, habe voriges Jahr ein 14M gekauft, wäre sonst gern dabei gewesen. Der preis bei seerose ist schon gut. ich habe für das Boot und Trailer Brenderup 650 2750 Euro gelöhnt. Bei Megalodon Boot Berlin. Gruß


----------



## Fishhunter78 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Käufergemeinschaft sucht weitere Käufer für Aluboote*

Und? Bist Du zufrieden?


----------



## steffen1 (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Käufergemeinschaft sucht weitere Käufer für Aluboote*

Hallo,
bin sehr zufrieden. Bisher nur auf der Talsperre aber mit 5 PS sehr gut unterwegs. Hab es etwas verkleidet mit Teppich weil es ganz schön gedröhnt hat aber jetzt geht es. Leicht und gut zu händeln ist es auch. Im Mai ist Ostseepremiere wenn der Wind mitspielt. Könnte für meine Begriffe 10 cm breiter sein,gerade für die See aber mal sehen.


----------



## Fishhunter78 (10. März 2013)

*AW: Käufergemeinschaft sucht weitere Käufer für Aluboote*

Keiner Interesse mit einzusteigen???


----------



## HerrHamster (10. März 2013)

*AW: Käufergemeinschaft sucht weitere Käufer für Aluboote*

Du solltest mal schreiben was man so sparen kann, im Vergleich zum einzelkauf!


----------



## Fishhunter78 (11. März 2013)

*AW: Käufergemeinschaft sucht weitere Käufer für Aluboote*

Das kann mir der Händler nur leider nicht pauschal sagen, weil es ja auf das Modell ankommt.

Es macht ja einen Unterschied, ob man wie wir zum Beispiel ein Marine 20H SC DLX mit 70 PS Suzuki und einem Harbeck Trailer kauft oder ein 3m Aluboot haben will.

Der Händler hat ja jeweils andere Margen und ist dementsprechend bereit den Preis für das Paket zu ändern.

Daher muss ich bei jeder neuen Paketzusammensetzung den Preis neu anfragen. Er hat aber gesagt immer günstiger zu sein als die günstigsten Internetanbieter "Seerose.de" und Megadolon-Boote. Das ist er auch jetzt schon. Wir würden aber gerne weiter runter.....|supergri


----------



## Funi (26. März 2013)

*AW: Käufergemeinschaft sucht weitere Käufer für Aluboote*

Das Boot >* MARINE 450 FISH *gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Muss aber sagen, die Preise sind der Hammer!


----------



## Grazy (27. März 2013)

*AW: Käufergemeinschaft sucht weitere Käufer für Aluboote*

Kleine Tipp wenn ihr euch ein Aluboot kaufen wollt und lange Freude darann haben wollt,kauft euch ein Geschweißtes und kein genietetes Aluboot denn da habt ihr länger Freude drann.Ich weiß das die Geschweißten teurer sind,das hat aber auch einen Grund warum das so ist.


----------



## Merkathor (29. April 2013)

*AW: Käufergemeinschaft sucht weitere Käufer für Aluboote*

Hallo Fishhunter78,

ich wollte mal fragen, hast du schon das Boot gekauft?

Ich bin auch jetzt auf der Suche nach einem Aluboot.

Gruß


----------

